# Các mẹ bỉm sữa có nên mặc áo ngực trong thời gian cho con bú không?



## vietmom (16/7/18)

*Sau khi sinh, các mẹ bỉm sữa thường có nhiều lo lắng, trong đó vấn đề nên hay không mặc áo ngực khi đang cho con bú được quan tâm nhiều nhất.*

Khi mang thai, ngực người phụ nữ sẽ trở nên đầy đặn hơn để chuẩn bị cho việc nuôi con bằng sữa mẹ. Thông thường, kích cỡ ngực sẽ tăng lên rất nhiều trong thời gian cho con bú.

Vì thế, việc chọn áo ngực trong giai đoạn này rất quan trọng vì không chỉ để cảm thấy thoải mái, đạt thẩm mỹ mà còn phải đảm bảo tránh ảnh hưởng đến nguồn sữa mẹ.




_Khi cho con bú việc chọn áo ngực cần hết sức chú ý - Ảnh minh họa: Internet_​Hiểu được lo lắng của các mẹ, do đó, MomJunction chia sẻ một số lưu ý về việc chọn và mặc áo ngực mà các mẹ cần "bỏ túi" để việc nuôi con bằng sữa mẹ đạt hiệu quả tốt nhất, dễ dàng hơn.

*Có nên mặc áo ngực khi đang nuôi con bằng sữa mẹ?*
Điều này tùy thuộc vào sở thích cá nhân của bạn vì một số người thích mặc trong khi số khác lại không. Tuy nhiên, trong thời gian cho con bú, các chuyên gia khuyên bạn nên nói không với loại đồ lót này. Có rất nhiều lý do để giải thích cho việc này:

- Ngực của bạn thường thay đổi rất nhiều trong quá trình mang thai và cho con bú. Đặc biệt, ngực bạn thường trở nên mỏng manh và dễ bị tổn thương hơn.

- Phần gọng áo ngực thường cứng nên dễ làm ảnh hưởng đến những thay đổi tự nhiên của ngực. Những vật liệu này cũng khiến ngực bạn bị căng và gây ra cảm giác đau đớn.

- Bên cạnh đó, áo ngực còn dễ khiến bạn bị tắc ống dẫn sữa, gây viêm vú. Đây là tình trạng nên tránh khi bạn đang cho con bú để đảm bảo sự phát triển của thiên thần nhỏ.

*Cách chọn áo ngực các bà mẹ nên biết*
Cơ thể bạn có những thay đổi để chuẩn bị cho sự chào đời của bé cưng. Đó là lý do tại sao ngực bạn sẽ to ra nhanh chóng khi ở giai đoạn giữa của thai kỳ và có thể kéo dài đến khi trẻ được 1 tuổi.

Vì thế, trong thời gian này, các mẹ nên chọn những chiếc áo ngực có kích thước lớn, tốt nhất là loại dành riêng cho bà bầu.

Những chiếc áo ngực dành riêng cho phụ nữ mang thai được làm từ chất liệu mềm, linh hoạt, thấm hút tốt nên sẽ là trợ thủ đắc lực cho các bà mẹ.




_Áo ngực có thiết kế dành riêng đặc biệt với chất liệu mềm mại là sự lựa chọn hoàn hảo - Ảnh minh họa: Internet_​*Ngoài ra, khi chọn lựa áo ngực, bạn cần lưu ý một số điểm sau đây:*

- Lựa chọn áo ngực vừa vặn thoải mái sau khi cài móc. Hãy chọn những sản phẩm có thể chỉnh được phần móc áo và dây áo.

- Phần cúp ngực phải tháo rời được để cho bé bú dễ hơn.

- Phải có lớp lót mềm và thấm hút tốt để bạn cảm thấy thoải mái.

- Một chiếc áo ngực có gọng (hoặc không có), co giãn tốt giúp bạn thấy không bức bí.

Hy vọng với những thông tin về việc có nên mặc áo ngực trong thời gian cho con bú ở trên sẽ giúp các bà mẹ bớt lo lắng và chọn được trang phục lót phù hợp.

_Nguồn: Phunusuckhoe_​


----------

